

Warning: 10 online marketing trends to ignore - ziutek
http://news.adversitement.nl/newsitems/index/category:4/newsitem:8

======
donna
#11 --Postings that advertise 10 online marketing trends to ignore with
exclamation points and warnings.

------
cstejerean
this looks pretty interesting. I'm curious how the virtual reality advertising
is going to pan out. I've never been a very big fan of SecondLife

